# Boat Anchor Mode



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all,

I was checking the system info on the Tivo in my daughter's room today. I was making sure it was running cool after I put in into a rack to hold it and her DVD player. The second line down said: "Boat Anchor Mode = TRUE". That's funny !!!

Is it a Tivo thing or is it some hacker's idea of a joke? I got a chuckle from it.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

It means it's a Series 2 box that is not subscribed - makes it about as useful as a "boat anchor".


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

GBL said:


> It makes it about as useful as a "boat anchor".


Little did they know.......... 

My daughter's "Boat Anchor" gets used more than the subbed Tivo in our family room.


----------



## Rob00GT (Mar 10, 2003)

As you can see from my sig below, boat anchors are quite useful.


----------



## abricko (Apr 1, 2005)

What can you do in Boat Anchor Mode? It sounds like it's Tivo's cocky sense of humor (w/o paying it's as useful as a boat anchor)... because if you can at least set manual timers and still watch and pause live tv, that's more useful than a VCR (minus ability to playback VHS Tapes) sure I understand no guide data or season passes, but there are many shows which are on regularly and manual timers can work well.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

People use them for "archival" and to "offload" from the other Tivos to free up space.


----------



## abricko (Apr 1, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> People use them for "archival" and to "offload" from the other Tivos to free up space.


It will still do the manual recordings though correct?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

No.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

abricko said:


> It will still do the manual recordings though correct?


No but you can use it as an unsubscribed networked unit. At least you can with DirecTivos.


----------

